# [S] 60er Raid/Pvp-Gilde



## Yiraja (21. Juni 2010)

Hallo,
Ich habe in der letzten Zeit mal überlegt mein main Account ruhen zu lassen und wollte mir noch mal classic wow kaufen um mir einen 60er paladin zu lvln fürs pvp jetzt bin ich auf der suche nach Gilden die noch im 60er Bereich spielen. würde mich freuen falls sich jemand bei mir meldet am besten hier per pn oder in icq 410120334, dort könnte man dann alles weitere bereden.

mfg


----------



## Ugla (22. Juni 2010)

Dann schau mal hier :

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/137040-tales-from-the-past-stoppt-zur-zeit-bei-60/

und - ein lvl Stop tut es auch, da braucht es keinen neuen Acc.

glg
Sambi


----------



## Yiraja (22. Juni 2010)

ne der lvl stop bringts net wirklich des hab ich auf aegwynn gemacht, folge davon war das ich in kein einzigen battleground mehr gekommen bin und
ich hab rausgefunden das anscheinend nur leute in ein bg kommen sollen die auch den lvl stop gemacht haben. und mit werbt einen freund ist der char
in spätestens ner woche oben und ich kann den dann immer noch in meinen account transferieren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ugla (22. Juni 2010)

Na dann viel Glück bei der (vergeblichen?) Suche 
und dann (als Opfer?) im BG gg die ganzen < 70er mit BC Items_ ... *lacht_

Aber wir sind weiter existent, falls du dann noch interesse hast, einfach bewerben ...

glg
Sambi


----------



## Yiraja (22. Juni 2010)

ich werd mich trotzdem mal bei tales of the past melden hört sich ziemlich nice an die gilde und durch werbt einen freund is des ja au kein problem^^


----------

